# ISPCONFIG 3 - Custom Rules



## buzzer7 (20. Nov. 2009)

Hey!
Nachdem ich nun 8 Seiten gelesen habe, die bei der Suche nach Postfix raus gekommen sind, wage ich mich meine Frage zu formulieren.

Ich bin auf der Suche nach entweder der Dokumentation der Custom Rules, also was ich wie damit machen kann, ODER, worum es mir eigentlich geht, einer Möglichkeit, Benutzern eine EMail an eine andere EMail zu schicken wenn sie bei einer "ISPCONFIG" EMail Adresse eine neue EMail haben. Also eine Quasi New EMail Notification EMail.

Kann da einer helfen?


----------



## Till (21. Nov. 2009)

Richte einfach eine Emailweiterleitung anstatt eines Postfachs ein.


----------



## buzzer7 (21. Nov. 2009)

Hey Till!

Danke für die Antwort aber ich habe mich scheinbar unklar ausgedrückt. Ich möchte keine EMails weiterleiten sondern ich möchte einem Benutzer mit eigenem Postfach an eine andere EMail Adresse eine Benachrichtigung schicken dass in seinem Postfach neue EMails auf ihn warten. Da helfen EMail Weiterleitungen nicht wirklich weiter.

- Benutzer bekommt neue EMail
- EMail wird im entsprechenden Postfach gespeichert
- Neue EMail wird automatisch generiert mit dem Text "Achtung! Du hast neue Post in Deinem Postfach auf www.domain.de".
- Generierte EMail wird an email@email.de geschickt

Danke!


----------



## Till (23. Nov. 2009)

Ok. Sowas musst Du dann tatsächlich als custom rules einrichten. Suche mal nach "maildrop recipes" in Google, da findest Du jede Menge Beispiele wie man diverse Weiterleitungen und auch sowas wie Autoresponder etc. in Maildrop erstellt. Du fügst den Maildrop Code einfach in das custom recipes Feld ein.


----------



## buzzer7 (23. Nov. 2009)

Danke für die Antwort aber ich hatte es schon gelöst. Sorry das ich nicht bescheid gesagt habe!

Falls jemand anderes auch eine EMail Benachrichtigung an eine andere EMail bei EMail Eingang braucht. Einfach bei "custom rules" bei dem jeweiligen User folgendes eingeben


```
cc "| mailbot -femail@email.com -t pfad_zur_email_datei -s 'Neue Nachrichten für Dich' -A 'From: webmaster@deinedomain.de' /usr/sbin/sendmail -t -f ''"
```
- email@email.com ersetzen durch die EMail Adresse wo die Benachrichtigung hin soll und beachten dass zwischen -f und der EMail Adresse KEIN LEERZEICHEN ist!
- pfad_zur_email_datei erklärt sich selber
- webmaster@deinedomain.de ist auch logisch

Und fettisch


----------

